# Can I interview you regarding ICD-10?



## Pam Brooks (Oct 4, 2011)

As if I don't have enough to do, I'm currently working on my Master's Degree at St. Joseph's College of Maine. I am taking a healthcare finance course, and my final research paper is on "Financing ICD-10: Who Will Foot the Bill?" 

I'm interested in speaking with practice/billing managers or coding managers who are going to be involved with the budget planning of their practice's (or facility's) ICD-10 conversion. I'd like to speak to both large and small practice administrators. 

Basically, I'm looking to find out how your practice is planning to finance the conversion, but I do have a series of questions in regards to this that I'd like to ask. This paper will not be published in the Coding Edge, and will be shared only with my instructor. I can keep all comments anonymous if you wish. 

If you are interested in speaking with me, please send me an e-mail with your contact information and a convenient time to call. Pam.Brooks@wdhospital.com.

Thanks very much for your help. Pam


----------

